# mChat Improvement Thread



## Null (Mar 9, 2013)

*How do I view the Chat?*
To view the new chatroom, go to the bottom of the index page or click the *Mini-Chat* link up in the top right.

*Why can't I see it?*
You need 10 posts to access the chatroom. This is the same restriction as the general forums.

*Is there a way to disable the chat box on the Index page?*
Access mChat user options here and disable "Display on Index".


Post comments/requests/etc in this thread.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a way to not see the mini-chat in the board index?


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 9, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Is there a way to not see the mini-chat in the board index?



mchat.php#mChat

It's at the top right next to the logout, member list, and etc.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2013)

*Is there a way to disable the chat box on the Index page?*
Access mChat user options here and disable "Display on Index".


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks!


oh boy,do I feel stupid now


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 9, 2013)

Great.


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2013)

I just broke something

fixed


----------



## Freecell (Mar 10, 2013)

Running into an issue - last night, the interface would occasionally do this, but only once every dozen refreshes or so. Today, I can't get it to not do this.



Spoiler












That's in Chrome. Seems to work fine in IE, also seems to work in incognito mode.

Just tried disabling AdBlock, now it works fine. To iterate, it didn't do this yesterday 9 times out of 10, but I guess it's easy enough to whitelist the domain so it's not much of a problem.

Edit: For the record, this problem occurred both on the main page and in the full view.


----------



## Null (Mar 10, 2013)

The problem is Google PageSpeed. For some reason it is caching an old version of the CSS and refuse to update. I've turned it off and it still does not want to work for you apparently.

If you right-click the page, inspect element, you should get a panel on the right-hand side.






If yours says "style.php" in the links like mine does, that means that you're running off the server's copy and it's a caching issue on my side.

if yours says something like "W.style.php.pageSpeed.jm.wkasmdASD" then it's Google's fault and pagespeed is still running despite being turned off.


Also for good measure do this:
chrome://settings/clearBrowserData


----------



## Freecell (Mar 10, 2013)

It's style.php over here. I guess that makes sense, since I no longer have the issue, with or without adblock. I guess I misattributed the cause. Either way, all good now over here. Thanks.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2013)

This is what it currently looks like on my iPhone. I wanna chat with you guyz


----------



## shutupman (Mar 13, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to say thanks re: chat and the thread's locked!
So, thanks!
I'll have a chance to get on tomorrow afternoon, finally.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 13, 2013)

A couple minor issues:
When the 5-second update fails (producing a red cross rather than a green checkmark), apparently the chat makes an annoying noise. It's minor, but I think it would be preferable if it were silent.

Also, it seems that there are still a handful of people who aren't aware that they can maximize the chat with the "Mini-Chat" hyperlink. Would it be possible to add that to the announcement just beneath the chatbox? I imagine most people have been informed/found out for themselves by now, but it still might be useful for the handful who haven't been around the chat much.


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2013)

- Removed error sounds from the JavaScript. Clear your cache if they still play.
- Added a "Large Chat" link to the index page chatbox.

I'm not much of a web designer so I'll have to sit down one day and work out a way to redesign the chatbox.
- There's a lot of wasted space.
- Avatars are too large.
- I don't like how you have to click the tiny @ sign to reply to a user instead of just clicking the message itself.
- The chat input at the bottom is really awkward.
- Large Chat should fit the screen perfectly as to take up 100% of the window height, as opposed to being a fixed height of 1000px.
- Mobile has no chatbox design at all.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 13, 2013)

Also does the chat have to immediately scroll you down to the bottom when you're trying to read older posts?

And the avatars look fine to me. Why do you think they're too large?


----------



## shutupman (Mar 14, 2013)

The avatars also seem to be of reasonable size to me. Maybe it borks on different browsers or something?


----------



## Holdek (Mar 15, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Also does the chat have to immediately scroll you down to the bottom when you're trying to read older posts?



^^


----------

